# Buttercup's little boys - born 5/2/12



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Here's my little tykes, 1st Buttercup cuddling with her boys-



and then if you click on the pic, it should take you to my photobucket acct, where you can pics of the boys up close.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

I was just reading your other post...day 141 and 2 & 3 LBS!?!!?! And your little guy has totally pulled through!!! :stars: The pic of Buttercup & her boys is priceless  Congrats on these little miracles!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! I love that pic! So adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh...how cute!  Congrats!!


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

What a great picture! congrats on the new kids!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Hmm, I thought it would show the other photos of the boys, well here they are....
3 lb buck


2lb buck


2 lb buck


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh they are so cute!!!


----------



## desertlily (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

is all i can say


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

aww theyr so adorable!!!! love all the patterns    :lovey:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

ADORABLE ! Congrats


----------

